# Lost Hope 😞



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Firstly sorry for the negative post, I've had 2 fresh and 1 frozen attempt on ICSI, all have failed. 

This time I really have lost all hope if if ever working. It's weird as I never felt this way the first or second time. 

I'm in such a downer


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Josie - you never have to apologise for a negative post on here because sadly many of us have felt the same as you.  I felt like this before my second IVF but not for my third and fourth or FET.  I have no idea why I felt so differently on my second so I can't really give you any words of advice but just wanted to send you a  .  It isn't long since your FET so your hormones are probably still all over the shop, which can't help.  I read somewhere once you should focus on the reasons something will work rather than why it won't.  Easier said than done I know  
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for you reply Sara, I've no idea why I feel different this time. Hope it passes and I can be positive and hopeful again xx


----------

